# You think it's bad now.



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I just read an article that said because of global warming the mallard population will be fifty percent less in fifty years. Damn, my grand kids probably won't hunt. 

PS it was in the Minneapolis, Star Tribune.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

pj

I read the article. I think there is some sensationalism in the article but the facts of global warming may IMO just be the cycles of nature that I have seen in my life. The 60's were dry a lot of soil bank was hayed in the early 60's because feed was scarce in areas then it seemed to get a little wetter in the 70's. The 80's were again dry. and we all know the 90's and oo's have been wet for the most part with drought in the west.

When you think about then vs. now logic tells you that Global Warming could be real. Think about all of the carbon based fuels being burned in the world today. It has to have some effect some where.

Will it affect wildlife as stated in the article? who knows. the only thing i know is we are down in numbers with some species of ducks today and the conditions have been good to ideal depending on which expert you chose to listen to.

IMO if ducks decline in the numbers stated it will be a wide variety of circumstance's that have combined over time that causes it. With Global Warming, if indeed it is proven beyond doubt, being only one piece of the puzzle.

Bob


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

in the trib eh? did every other article also mention the fact that oh noes, the world is going to end!!


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I read it. The bottom line in habitat. We keep losing it at an alarming rate especially in canada. The skunks, etc are having a field day picking off hens and the eggs. The more wetlands and grass we lose the worse duck numbers will become. Global warming whatever. Either way the future does not look bright.


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

recker hit it dead on. The worst sight in the world is to come back to one of your favorite hunting holes and find that it is nothing but a big brown spot on the prairie. I can't tell you how many places we hunted last year that were completely gone this year when we went to check them out. If we don't do something about it, our kids and grandkids will not know the feeling you get when big greenheads dump into your decoys with cupped wings, or the sound of teal buzzing your spread like bombers.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

we need to make some "manmade" holes that pump water into em by the old fashioned Windmill or a pump on a timer......


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

When I lived in eastern South Dakota last year peole all complained about how dry it was and how that was affecting the duck populations. Yet, everywhere I drove out in the country there were old township roads under water and even some abandoned farm houses with their driveways submerged. :-? Are people's memories (and eyesight) really that short? Don't they even remember the 1980s for Pete's sake?

Maybe the water's down a little the last couple years compared to the sopping wet 90s, but if natural fluctuations continue as they always have it'll get a lot dryer than it is now! Remember, Devils Lake ran almost totally dry by 1940. Likewise Waubay Lake down in South Dakota. Now both of those and a lot of others in the Prairie Potholes region are brim-full!

Is Global Warming real? Perhaps. But that's _not_ what's causing our recent ups and downs in precipitation in the central flyway. If it was, there'd be a definite trend of some sort, and there's not. IMO it's just nature running its endless cycles.

As for the Star-Trib, they've always been full-of-it. :eyeroll:

-Dave


----------

